# netbeans - import



## Gast (25. Nov 2006)

Hi - 
weiß jemand, warum netbeans(Vers.5.5) in der GUI Umgebung keine import-Anweisungen benutzt, sondern jedes mal die volle Angabe mit paket und so im Quellcode verwendet? Wenn ja - wie kann ich das ändern? Ich such mich in den Einstellungen dumm und dusselig... :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Nov 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=23310
Alle Elemente, die mit dem GUI-Builder zusammengestöpselt werden, schreibt Netbeans aber trotzdem mit dem vollen Paketnamen in den Code.


----------



## Gast (25. Nov 2006)

Aha - danke! Frage beantwortet.


----------

